# Sig Sauer P250 owners?



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

what do you all think of this handgun compaired to the other sigs? i am looking at the compact version for concealed carry but my local shops dont have any on stock to shoot except the one sporting good store that doesnt have a range.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have one and am happy with it. Compared to other Sigs I would have to say it is at the bottom when it comes to proven reliability. It will get there but it will be a year or two.

After a couple of very small issues I have shot mine enough to feel confident that it will save me if need be. You can't go wrong with a Sig.


----------



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I have one and am happy with it. Compared to other Sigs I would have to say it is at the bottom when it comes to proven reliability. It will get there but it will be a year or two.
> 
> After a couple of very small issues I have shot mine enough to feel confident that it will save me if need be. You can't go wrong with a Sig.


Can you compaire the P250 to th glocks, M&P, or XDM.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I am happy with mine and it shoots very well. Accurate too.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

fattie801 said:


> Can you compaire the P250 to th glocks, M&P, or XDM.


There really is no comparison. The M&P/XDM are great weapons but there is nothing like the 250. I would say quality is a shared feature. With the Sig it will take more practice IMO because of the DAO. The P250 is easy to clean and work on but I'm not familiar with the others. It's WAY easier than my Glock. There are some good prices on the P250 right now and as soon as they drop their pants on the conversions I will invest in it a little more. Here is a chapter in the life of mine.. http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21545&highlight=P250


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my P250. No issues at all, accurate, great little gun.


----------

